# Bissanzeiger (Test bei Fisch & Fang)



## Kinzigtäler (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir unbesingt neue Bissanzeigeranschaffen, da meine Sänger-Bissanzeiger Macken zeigen. 

Ich interessiere mich für den Balzer-Sensotec, da er komplett wasserdicht ist, Sensivitätsstufen hat, und nicht mehr über Potentiometer (die Drehwiderstände für Lautstärke und Ton) geregelt wird, sondern mit Drucktastern.

Jetzt hab ich gehört, daß der Balzer Sensotec mit anderen Bissanzeigern im Fisch & Fang getestet wurde.

Weiß jemand, wie er abgeschnitten hat?

Gibt es Bessere in seinem Preissegment? (etwa 40 EUR)

Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Samyber (8. Juni 2003)

Hy,
als erstes, die Bissanzeiger haben gut abgeschnitten, auch bei einer Dauerregensimulation.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß die Bissanzeiger einen guten Eindruck machen!
Bis jetzt funktionieren sie einwandfrei!
Großer Vorteil in dieser Preisklasse ist die Einstellung der Sensibilität. Wo andere Bissanzeiger nur noch das Piepen kriegen, bleibt dieser noch gelassen!:m 
Nachteilig sind die sehr kleinen Bedientasten und die Lautstärke der Bissanzeiger ist nicht sehr doll (meine persönliche Empfindung !!)
Wenn die Bissanzeiger bei Wind etwas weiter wegstehen, sind diese nicht mehr zu höhren, also vorher testen !
Meine Carp-Sounder sind wesentlich lauter, aber auch um einiges teurer!!!:q :q :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Juni 2003)

Ich benutze selber einfache Bißanzeiger von Cormoran Corbas Pro. Haben mal 30 DM gekostet. Die 9V batterie hält mehr als eine Saison. Als regenschutz habe ich aufgeschnittene Colaflaschen genommen. Funktionier einwandfrei! Bisher keine Ausfälle!


----------



## bolli (8. Juni 2003)

Ich habe mir vor gut einem Jahr auf Anraten meines Händlers zwei Striker LTS von Ultimate gekauf (knapp 40€ das Stück) und
bin absolut zufrieden. Lediglich die fehlende Memory-Funktion nervt.
Dass die nun Testsieger geworden sind hat mich dann weniger gewundert und mehr bestätigt, die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben.
Zu Deiner Frage: Im Test ist Balzer mit "gut; 2,5" auf Platz vier gelandet.


----------



## ThorstenECN (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
also ich habe mir die Sensotech von Balzer gekauft. Nachdem mit Balzer sehr gut gefahren bin, war ich von den Bissanzeigern doch mehr als entäuscht! 
Ich habe mir die Teile im Dezember gekauft Batterien reingemacht um sie auszuprobieren, einer hat funktioniert einer nicht.
Also zurückgeschickt, nach ein paar Tagen einen neuen bekommen, der lief dann. Im Frühjahr hab ich sie dann mit an den See genommen, da gingen beide nicht mehr. Wieder zuHause habe ich die Batterien überprüft, sie waren beide leer. Ich dachte ich hätte vergessen sie auszumachen nachdem ich sie ausprobiert hatte, also habe ich neue Batterien rein.
Am übernächsten Wochenende bin ich wieder an den See, und wieder waren die Batterien leer!!!!! Zum Glück hatte ich noch 2 dabei, reingemacht die Bissanzeiger liefen. Wieder zuHause habe ich die Teile meiner Frau gegeben (Energieelektronikerin von Beruf, mit Meisterbrief), die hat dann nachgemessen das die Bissanzeiger (beide) im AUSGESCHLTETEM ZUSTAND Strom verbrauchen 0,27 mA, hört sich nicht viel an, aber in einer Batterie ist auch nicht sehr viel drin.
Also habe ich die Batterien nach dem Fischen immer rausgemacht, nach dem 4 oder 5 Batteriewechsel war ein Kabel am Batterie Kontakt kaputt, das Gerät lief nicht mehr! In der zwischenzeit hat sich bei dem anderen Gerät die Folie über den Druckknöpfen gelöst!
Ich habe die Teile an den Händler zurückgeschikt der die Sache mit Balzer  klären will und warte nun auf eine Antwort. 
Balzer gibt ja 3 Jahre Garantie (könnte bei der Qualität für die Frima teuer werden)
MfG
Thorsten

P.S.: Mein Bruder hat die Fox Micron MX die kosten zwar 71 Euro (bei Gerlinger), sind aber echte Spitzenteile und sehr zuverlässig!!!!


----------



## Tinsen (10. Juni 2003)

ich habe zwei striker lts von ultimate für 34 euro das stück. alles digital. lautstärke, tonart, sensibilität und unterschiedliche töne bei run und fallbiß. wasserdicht. was besseres in diesem preissegment kenn ich nicht. 

würde die eher als balzer kaufen.

waren in einer zeitung vor kurzem auf platz eins.

carpsounder sollen auch gut sein, kosten aber bei der ausstattung sicherlich das doppelte....


----------



## Kinzigtäler (11. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Danke für die netten Tipps. 

Ich bin ebenfalls Energieelektroniker wie Deine Frau, Thorsten.
Ich denke, daß die 0,27 mA echt zu viel sind. Hab es mir eigentlich schon gedacht, da der sensotec keinen eigentlichen Schalter zum Abstellen hat, sondern nur ein Taster, der nur über eine Beschaltung funktioniert. (Also Strom verbraucht -->Batteriekiller) 

Ich denke, daß ich mir zwei Ultimate anschaffen werde.

Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Der_Glücklose (1. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## The_Duke (1. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe bereits 5 verschiedene Bißanzeigertypen "verbraucht".
Da waren die älteren Corbas drunter, wie auch Typhoon und dann der damals erste digitale Bißanzeiger FBI...welcher total versagt hatte!
Seit nunmehr 4 Jahren fische ich CARP SOUNDER und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden! Weder Regen, Wind noch Schnee imponieren den Dingern....sie machen bei jeder Witterung ihren Job zuverlässig.
Sicher...der Preis ist etwas höher, aber ich denke, daß sich diese einmalige oder sehr langfristige Ausgabe sich absolut lohnt. #6

Gepaart habe ich diese CARP SOUNDER mit einer Funkbox von TOP RUNNER, die ich nagelneu bei ebay ersteigert habe.
Der Typ vertreibt die Dinger scheinbar und ich bin sehr damit zufrieden. 
Im Moment hat er wieder zwei Auktionen damit laufen.
Ich setz mal den Link rein, sehr es bitte nicht als Werbung, sondern als Empfehlung an...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30755&item=3629378378


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. Oktober 2003)

Zu den Striker musst du dir aber noch die abdeckungen kaufen sonst piep das dingens schon in der Tasche oder wo du die auch aufbewarst.

Die hat mein Kollege ist damit sehr zufrieden nur die Abdeckungen kosten um die 10,00 euro  selbst wie es aus kübeln geregnet hat ohne probs überstanden.


----------



## Nick_A (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Kinzigtäler und an alle anderen Interessierten,#h 

wer sich für den Fisch&Fang-Test interessiert...hier kann man die einzelnen Seiten des Tests abrufen !!! .

Wie Du auch diesem Thread entnehmen kannst, bin ich ebenfalls glücklicher/zufriedener Besitzer der Ultimate Striker TSL. Mittlerweile haben Sie einige durchfischte Regennächte ohne irgendwelche Beanstandungen mitgemacht ! :q 

Wenn Du welche kaufst, empfehle ich Dir die mit BLAUER Diode...ist bei nacht (und auch am Tage) wirklich schön hell und gut zu erkennen !:q 

Hier geht´s zum mir derzeit billigsten, bekannten Anbieter der Striker TSL in Deutschland (EUR 32,95 je Stück) dort kannst du dann auch gleich die von Andreas Michael angesprochenen Abdeckungen für je EUR 4,95 mitbestellen ... die Teile sind sehr zu empfehlen, da die Striker in der Tasche sonst wirklich "leicht losgehen" und zusätzlich beim Transport besser geschützt sind!

---> Die Teile sind sehr zu empfehlen, ich bereue den Kaf jedenfalls nicht !:z :q :z 

Viele Grüsse #h 
Nick


----------



## Der_Glücklose (2. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## STeVie (2. Oktober 2003)

@ Kinzigtäler
Darf man fragen von wo du her kommst? 
Komme auch aus dem Kinzigtal. :m


----------



## bolli (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Glückloser,

es ist schon der Richtige. 

Aber nimm AUF KEINEN FALL einen mit grüner Diode, die ist am Tage gar nicht und auch bei Dämmerung nur schwer zu sehen. Am besten sind blau oder rot.

Das mini ist wohl nur eine Bezeichnung von Ultimate???


----------



## Der_Glücklose (2. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## Tinsen (2. Oktober 2003)

die teile sind geil. mini ist da nix, nur die bezeichnung. ich habe auch blau und grün. grün kannst du vergessen. da siehste fast nichts. die blaue leuchtet ganz deutschland aus !

gibt mehrere modelle. nimm den wie auf dem bild, d.h. mit sensibilität, volume und tonartverstellung (4 knöpfe incl. an/aus)

hartcover macht sind, da die teile wirklich schnell an und aus gehen in der tasche.


----------



## Nick_A (2. Oktober 2003)

Nur noch mal zur genauen Erklärung...es ist der Ultimate Striker TSL ... dieser kann auch die Sensibilität regeln (bei wieviel cm Schnurzug soll das Teil piepsen).

Der Vorgänger des TSL heißt übrigens LTS (wie sinnig !) und ist ein Auslaufmodell! In verschiedenen Foren habe ich gelesen, daß bei diesem die "Wasserdichtheit" nicht ganz so gut sein soll wie beim Nachfolger TSL !

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Excalibur III. (2. Oktober 2003)

Den Ultimate für 40€ kann man nicht ganz 100%ge 
wasserdichtheit geben.


Fox Ultron X3 ist auch noch zu empfehlen,
top teil, fast gar keine Batterie mehr benötigt

wenn der ultron an ist braucht der z. b. kein strom...
(nur wenn das Nachtlicht an ist)


Und noch eine Batterie-leer warnung


einfach ein Top teil!


----------



## catch-company (3. Oktober 2003)

hallo                Kann den Carp Sounder empfehlen wenn es um Robustheit und absolute Zuverlässigkeit geht. Zudem ein klasse Service. Delkim, wenn es um einen extrem breiten Einstellbereich bezüglich der Sensibilität geht. So läßt sich der Delkim so einstellen, das er selbst bei Windstärke 6 durch dauernde Rutenbewegung nicht vor sich hersummt und einen den letzten Nerv raubt.

  Rolf
  v. Catch-Company Team


----------



## Pilkman (6. Oktober 2003)

Dem Posting von Rolf von der CATCH-COMPANY kann ich in Bezug auf die Robustheit und die Zuverlässigkeit der Carpsounder nur zustimmen. Ich hab meine (Modell Standard mit blauer Diode) bei den beiden Jungs aus Berlin bestellt und kann auch den Spitzenservice bestätigen.

Was nützt mir denn technischer Schnickschnack und alles mögliche Gedönse, wenn ich mir nicht sicher sein kann, ob mein Buzzer einen Run oder einen vorsichtigen Take überhaupt noch anzeigen kann? Und da gibts für die Carpsounder bereits bei dem einfachsten Standardmodell nur Bestnoten. Bei einer unserer letzten Sessions sind nem Kumpel alle drei Buzzer in die Knie gegangen - das Modell und die Marke behalte ich hier mal für mich   - einer hat auf einmal gar nichts mehr gesagt, der zweite Buzzer hat ´nen eindeutigen Kurzschluss aufgrund Wassereinbruch mit einem Dauerton und der dritte brummte auch nur noch vor sich hin - solange, wie die Batterie das mitmachte. Und das nur wegen Kondenswasser, was sich aufgrund der extremen Temperaturunterschiede in der Nacht gebildet hatte. Meine Carpsounder? No Probs. Mein Kumpel weiss, welche Bissanzeiger er sich als Ersatzbeschaffung kaufen wird...  

Pilkman


----------

